# Q&A: Brandon Knight



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *SLAM: You’ve been killing it this season so far. What feels different this year? Is it just experience, is it the group of guys you’re playing with, or is it the new coaching paradigm?*
> 
> Brandon Knight: It’s a combination of everything. The new culture that we are building in Milwaukee, the coaching staff, experience, hard work from summer training and better chemistry with my teammates. With those things, I have been able to take my game to the next level.
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/nba/brandon-knight/


----------

